# TV-Tuner und Netzwerk



## fungo (22. März 2003)

Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich den tv-tuner (also das Fernsehen) eines Rechners auch im Netzwerk verfügbar mache. Ich hatte da irgendwie an eine art stream gedacht, der auf dem Rechner mit der tv-karte erzeugt wird.


----------



## Jamonit (23. März 2003)

soweit ich weiß, kannst du den Real Media Server benutzen. Als Quelle einfach die TV-Karte auswählen. Alle anderen Rechner können dann mit dem Real-Player den Stream empfangen. Geht auch mit dem Quicktime-Server. Such einfach mal bei google.


----------

